# Seriously??



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Haaa! I have many objects in my house now that look a lot like this! Perhaps she wanted to open her airways??


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thats puppies!!! Puppies and babies you learn to put stuff of importance up high.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

General V said:


> Thats puppies!!! Puppies and babies you learn to put stuff of importance up high.


lol so true 

my house is cleaner cuz of the puppy. we put the stuff in its place cuz of him haha :wave:


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It still works right? She just gave it the personal touch.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol, funny but good that she did not get into the medicine part of it.
When my golden "Toby" was a pup, he once got a hold of my electrical toothbrush and chewed on it. Luckily, he only left tooth marks on the handle and I was able to still use the toothbrush and still charge it. Hm, maybe he was trying to tell me that he wanted me to brush his teeth or he was trying to brush his own teeth and found out he has "no thumbs", lol.


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

My golden Mr. Munson once ingested a sewing needle. I had a sheet of sewing needles on a high bookself apparently not high enough took them and tore the package up and managed to swallow one. And by the grace of god it didnt get stuck on the way down and was able to be removed thru the stomach lining. They must be delicious!!


----------

